# The White Haired little boy



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 26, 2008)

So I've been asking questions all week about this little boy.. thanks so much for those that were able to give advice on metering him.  I found it very challenging :blushing:  His hair just blows right out the second the sun hits it.  And his age, being 18 months, he doesn't sit still for a second.  Getting him to stay in the shade and look at the camera and meter him was definitly challenging for me.  I might ask the mom if she wants to reshoot and try for a more overcast day.  Anyway, these are the first 3 that I've gotten to so far.  I would appreciate any and all CC.  I will have more up in the next few days, but wanted to get feedback first on whether or not my exposure looks good at all.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 26, 2008)

fun b&w's





AHH so pissed I cut off his toe..


----------

